# Fords little Transit



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Have any of you seen a plumbing company with one of these little vans? I have seen three companys here switching to them. I just wonder how they can do any plumbing when they are so small. The one i saw looked like it was doing a wheelie from the weight in it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I was considering one for my boiler startups, locating, and leak detection. They do have a lot of room. Heck, I could probably use one for my plumbing service work. I just couldn't do it all. If it came with a v6 I could see pulling an 8' trailer when needed.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I can see it for that or locating,rootering like stuff. But to be a full blown plumbing company in them?? I cant see it..There has been one of the bigger ones testing out here. Now thats a sharp looking van!! cant wait to see it on sale.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> I can see it for that or locating,rootering like stuff. But to be a full blown plumbing company in them?? I cant see it..There has been one of the bigger ones testing out here. Now thats a sharp looking van!! cant wait to see it on sale.




Is it a size in between it and a Freightliner? What are they calling it?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

There is a guy on another forum that has the nissan version. He had that thing packed. He runs a full service shop out of it. I believe the key is to just pack light


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Is it a size in between it and a Freightliner? What are they calling it?


It looks like its the same size as the Sprinter and height as well. I guess it replaces the E250 this coming year.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Roto uses them for their camera guy in Tucson.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> There is a guy on another forum that has the nissan version. He had that thing packed. He runs a full service shop out of it. I believe the key is to just pack light


This is the little one Ford has out. I havent seen a small nissian van out there..Just that truckavan they have.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> It looks like its the same size as the Sprinter and height as well. I guess it replaces the E250 this coming year.


I had one in the uk, its a transit tdci long wheel base.

2.5 liter turbo diesel, I would love for them to be here in the usa, I would buy one straight away. Best van I ever owned.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

4 banger. 

Useless here in Seattle where you need something to make it up the hills.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The ones Nissan has out that are comparable to the Transit are smaller inside and a much higher price, around here.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

just browsed fords website. There is not that much of a difference of price. Between the transit connect and the e series work van. When you consider 5 k difference in price. will be less when dealing with a dealer and all the incentives that come with a new vehicle. I guess it would come down to personal choice


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

*Ford transit*

We just add one to our fleet. It's just for light service and non main line rod outs. They cost almost as much as a one ton van. We payed 25000 for it, but it was deck out with lights, storage racks, and ladder rack. I think the base price was 22000$. With the ladder rack it will not fit in most parking structures, this is a big down fall. I could see it for my construction crew because they work out of gang boxes. Most of their material is drop of buy supply houses and need a flat bed for all their stuff upon completion. Their full size van is mostly empty during extended jobs. With parking being what it is here bigger is not always better. I would like to try one to see if I could make it work but I have a tool hoarding problem. The gas might also factor in my truck get 13 mpg the transit get closer to 20 mpg. I will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

~ $18,000 base price (around here) with 2 seats and no back windows but with all of the power electronics including color backup camera.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> just browsed fords website. There is not that much of a difference of price. Between the transit connect and the e series work van. When you consider 5 k difference in price. will be less when dealing with a dealer and all the incentives that come with a new vehicle. I guess it would come down to personal choice


Scuttlebutt has the E series being discontinued in favor of the Transit in the next year or so.

Hopefully I'll be retired by then and it wont matter.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The little Transit seems to be worthless to me, unless it is for an estimator to drive around in or secretary to run around in.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Ford currently has the Transit connect and the E series vans, they plan to discontinue the E series and replace it with with the Transit Van, it is a full size van unlike the Transit connect.

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/10/05/ford-transit-van-coming-to-america-as-kansas-city-built-t-series/


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2012/03/ford-transit-to-get-diesel-for-us-.html

Ford is putting the new Eco Boost and a new small diesel engine in the North America models. Lighter than the E series, but The payload is reduced.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

cbeck said:


> http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2012/03/ford-transit-to-get-diesel-for-us-.html
> 
> Ford is putting the new Eco Boost and a new small diesel engine in the North America models. Lighter than the E series, but The payload is reduced.


The article said that this will replace the E series. Gods Below, I hated that E series. Most of my apprenticeship was in those suckers and it don't matter if they're golden, the freaking memories are like a flashback of the worst acid trip. 

And back in the day, a.c was considered sissy, so most of the time we sweated it out in those death boxes.

I ___ing hate Fords.


----------



## Perryphc (Jul 6, 2012)

I can see the transit for an estimator, maybe a startup guy or something. But not for a full service van/utility truck. Besides, everytime I see one, I expect the doors to open and about 20 clowns come out.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

This is what we use here! It is a ford ranger, made by Mazda, 4cyl turbo diesel Pos!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

cbeck said:


> http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2012/03/ford-transit-to-get-diesel-for-us-.html
> 
> Ford is putting the new Eco Boost and a new small diesel engine in the North America models. Lighter than the E series, but The payload is reduced.


I've heard missed reviews on the Eco Boost. Some say it's a gimmick with smoking mirrors. I've heard some get 15 mpg with there Eco Boost. I'd be curious to get some real feedback on the Eco Boost, seems Ford is hell bent on installing them on all there vehicles. Wonder if they will ever install V8 Eco Boost?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I've heard missed reviews on the Eco Boost. Some say it's a gimmick with smoking mirrors. I've heard some get 15 mpg with there Eco Boost. I'd be curious to get some real feedback on the Eco Boost, seems Ford is hell bent on installing them on all there vehicles. Wonder if they will ever install V8 Eco Boost?


My 2011 F150 has the Eco Boost. I put it in the smoke and mirrors category. My mileage is no better than any V8 on the road. Very disappointing. :furious:

As far as power is concerned...it is also as strong as any V8 on the road. However, I will never buy it again. They got me once...only once.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

http://pictures.dealer.com/p/paramounttrucksalestc/0660/bc8883b3ee53502b91c06d19fe1d4d97x.jpg

I drive this type right now. shell is all fiberglass on a 3/4ton frame.
Gets blown around in crosswind at highway speeds, and the rear doors
open too wide for most residential streets (doors get blown around as well). Quite roomy inside with lots of headroom, no loading ramp:thumbdown:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> My 2011 F150 has the Eco Boost. I put it in the smoke and mirrors category. My mileage is no better than any V8 on the road. Very disappointing. :furious:
> 
> As far as power is concerned...it is also as strong as any V8 on the road. However, I will never buy it again. They got me once...only once.


That sucks. Good to know though, i was considering getting an eco boost. Guess ill go with a hemi or vortec


----------

